# Hola from the UK!



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I have no idea what to write about here!

Okay, I'm not strictly a fancy mouse breeder.. But I do have quite a few very pretty pet mice, I hope that's okay? Several of them are showline, a few pet quality and my original trio are rescues from a lady who got them from a pet store.

I currently have;
Mycroft - my totally sexy blue self boy
Marissa - broken champagne (I think!)
Memphis } both broken.. something ^^;; I will be getting proper photos taken next weekend with luck!
Myth
Maya - self silver
Madison - self dove
Moth - self pink-eyed white
Mischief - blazed black (I know rats with a white streak along the belly are called berkshire, is it the same for mice?)
Meredith - self champagne
Missy - broken chocolate satin long haired
Mai - broken dove (I think) long haired

with the expected arrival of

Marina - silver tan satin
Magic - black satin
Morgan - black tan satin boy

next week! So excited!

I live in Mansfield, in Nottinghamshire in the UK. Unluckily I don't drive so although I think several of my mice are super pretty I can't really get to shows to see if other people think so, so am likely to post many pics here for the same purpose XD

My meece and I also live with a great dane (Byron), 4 cats (Osara, Morph, Raphael and Gabriel), 4 land snails (Burkle, Shukura, Minchin and Whimsy), 4 rats (Pixel, Bug, Etsy and Defrag), a guinea pig (Jazz) and a betta (Peace) who'll likely end up in the 'other pets' section  It's a pretty busy household!

I'm hoping to pick up tips, information, experience etc from all the lovely people on here, I know a couple as the people I've gotten mice from and hope to make more friends too!

I hope that's all okay!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hi -heather from pre-loved here! welcome to the forum!

if you post all photo's of all the colours your not sure on I'm sure you can get them ID here.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hiya Heather! Thank you to you and Sarah for my welcome here! 

Hehe, I will do, I am having a friend over who is a semi-professional photographer, she's coming over for a couple of hours to take pics of all my critters for me to have to display, including the mice so I'll add them here to show off my lovely babies


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome! Love to see photos of the cat's and rats!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Love the names of your mice.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nottinghamshire is a real place? Thought it was fiction from Robin Hood... Goes to show you how much I know. Anyways, welcome to the forum! How old is your great dane? My family had one once, it lived to be ridiculously old, 13. Dad would be out cooking on the grill, and would dangle food from his mouth, and she would come over and take it from him really carefully. I never tried it, but I imagine it looked like Jaws.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!

no doubt those in the UK think 'Little House on the Prairie' is fictitious too.  )


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

*grins* it is indeed a real place! Thank you all for the welcomes! And hee, thank you kellyt! It's quite fun coming up with nice mice names  and of course I have a bit of a theme going on.. 

And Byron, my big baby, is just that, he's still a puppy at 10 months old! Gosh, you were lucky, I hope Byron lives to such a good age


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

*angelofwhimsy*
hey im not too far from you, im in hucknall, do you breed/sell/buy etc?
i only have a few mice as pets but just had my 1st litter today


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to you and ALL of your Meeces !


----------

